# How to connect a laptop to TV - but through VGA???



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey. I've got an old Inspiron E1505 laptop that I'm trying to use as a media center PC. I have a desktop that will be doing the grunt work, and will just be using the laptop in another room and using mapped network drives in order to watch the dvds on my hard drive, recorded tv, etc. That part has been a breeze. However, I cannot figure out how to connect the laptop to my TV.

Here are the connection options for the laptop:

VGA port, S-Video, and Composite.

My TV has S-Video and Composite inputs, but neither of these is good quality... They wouldn't let me enjoy good quality video, since they only support interlaced video (480i). I would like some way of routing HD video from the laptop to the TV...

So that leaves VGA.

I've got VGA to DVI adapters and a DVI to HDMI cable, but I know that I can't connect VGA to DVI to HDMI since VGA is analogue and HDMI is pure digital. (DVI has analogue on the DVI-A side of the connector...) I've even been desperate enough to consider using a female to female DVI adapter to jerry-rig a cable that goes from VGA to HDMI... (VGA cable from laptop, connected to VGA to DVI adapter, which is then connected to the female to female DVI adapter, which is connected to the DVI male to HDMI cable, which plugs into the TV. No, that won't work... :grin

So, my question is, what are my options here? Are there any reasonably priced VGA to HDMI converters out there? External video cards (that can handle HD video...)?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

VGA to HDMI
http://sewelldirect.com/Component-V...e=2591392593&gclid=CI2Y8bfJrJwCFQq3sgody1ZNjQ

VGA to component, might be better.
http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/component/vgatocomponent.htm


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks. I found a VGA to component cable. For some reason, though, the links aren't working for me. Oh well, I found it anyway


----------



## jsync (Aug 13, 2009)

you can use vga to hdmi adapter


----------



## vernila (Aug 25, 2009)

My TV has S-Video and Composite inputs, but neither of these is good quality... They wouldn't let me enjoy good quality video, since they only support interlaced video (480i). I would like some way of routing HD video from the laptop to the TV...

thanks for posting.


----------



## ThePrince (Aug 28, 2009)

You need to go to your nvidia properties. Then go to control settings and find multiple display options, If your TV is not listed in the displays, there should also be forced TV settings. Try that. It should solve your problem.


----------

